# i cant get a girl friend



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

i am 15 years old male, i have tried and tried hard to get a gf, and i just get shot down, im not bad looking, i just have no friends, girls seem like they want to avoide me. i try to talk to a girl or ask one out to a dance and they walk the other way and laugh. i mean i have great hygeine, i keep in shape, i skateboard, i m not pushy or loudmouthed, and i would say i am fairly intelligent, i clean up nice, and keep in style. i mena i have some family issues, but wtf i would at least like to have some interaction with girls. being turned down so much has really hurt my self asteam. i hate to even get up in the morning, i have not the slightest motivation for anything except getting school work done. i go home and nap until dinner time, then i skate, then im up all night on the computer, i mean its 1:45 am right now, then i get made fun of at school for having no firends, or explaining to someone what call of duty is. even when i check out a cheer leader she turns to me and says WTF r u looking at?!?!? expecting me not to notice her mini skirt and exposed legs. like wtf r u wearing this for if u dodnt want guys to look at you in it? i just have no motivation to leave my room. :rain


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 13 years older, and never had a girlfriend. It's not easy at any age.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Go and talk to some girls.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Bunnybee said:


> Girlfriends are tedious and take a lot of time and effort.


so what lol? Rent out a w***e?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Neither have I. I've had Girls come up to me and ask but i usually just walked away. What they don't seem to realise is that, just because they like me, doesn't mean i like them. Then again, i think i'm too use to being lonely.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

At least you can talk to girls, man. I'm nearing the end of high school and have never even kissed a girl. It's tough.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm 18 and have never had a boyfriend.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

You're 15... Give it time. 15 year olds are probably the worst - all trying to be 'cool' and fit in by being jerks.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

> nkprasadall trying to be 'cool' and fit in by being jerks.


A bit stereotypical don't you think?


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

it just sux so bad, highschool is a social nightmare


----------



## 14lywa44 (Sep 19, 2011)

As a 15 year old girl, I know how you feel like. I never had a boyfriend and the only people who ever asked me to be their girlfriend were only just asking just to be mean to me. But if a boy loved me, he never showed it. 

If I were you, I would just be looking with your eyes wide open. Then ask a person who you know to be your girlfriend. If she doesn't want to be your girlfriend, and she just walks away from you, she may not be the one. Just look with eyes wide open. One day you'll find a person who you love and who loves you. Just be patient.


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

i guess i ve been turned down so much or had barely any interaction with girls that it shocks or trips me out that girls even wanna hang out with guys, i see them with other guys but not me. guys have that visible desperation for wanting girls, yet girls show no want to the opposite sex, they are like mental terrorists. girls just have un-comprehend-able self control. but i still see all these guys with sexy girls that are nice to eachother. i just wonder when my time will come, if it ever will


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Matomi said:


> A bit stereotypical don't you think?


No, I don't. Not in my experience.


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

I've never been turned down because i've never asked. Lol.


----------



## Dalia Violette (Sep 21, 2011)

I am 16, and not ALLOWED to date!!


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

I sorta know how you feel but, i have "female friends" more than guy friends. Wish i had more guy friends. Friends PERIOD. And I Can Not Get OUT OF FRIEND ZONE! the thing is their not even really friends they just like being around me at school. Outside of school u wouldn't catch one person walking beside me.... I've always had no problem talking with girls its just the girls that i do like either don't want anything to do with me or think of me as the guy thats nice to me.

I hate the girls that say there are no good guys out there....EXCUSE ME. You Left us all in the friend zone! Like i've said, i don't care about a relationship, i'm a teenager, i'm not lookin for a relationship. i just want someone that i can talk to, i'd call them stupid and they'd call me toothpick or something more insulting and the next day we'd be all good (lol?), someone thats not afraid to get close to me,u know so i can hug them or kiss em closely and when i'm down they'd compliment me to make me feel better and actually mean what they said,mostly atleast.:roll


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the club........ I guess. :stu


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

NoLoveYet said:


> I sorta know how you feel but, i have "female friends" more than guy friends. Wish i had more guy friends. Friends PERIOD. *And I Can Not Get OUT OF FRIEND ZONE!* the thing is their not even really friends they just like being around me at school. Outside of school u wouldn't catch one person walking beside me.... *I've always had no problem talking with girls its just the girls that i do like either don't want anything to do with me or think of me as the guy thats nice to me.*
> 
> *I hate the girls that say there are no good guys out there....EXCUSE ME. You Left us all in the friend zone!* Like i've said, i don't care about a relationship, i'm a teenager, i'm not lookin for a relationship. i just want someone that i can talk to, i'd call them stupid and they'd call me toothpick or something more insulting and the next day we'd be all good (lol?), someone thats not afraid to get close to me,u know so i can hug them or kiss em closely and when i'm down they'd compliment me to make me feel better and actually mean what they said,mostly atleast.:roll


EXACTLY. FINALLY SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS :lol. The dreaded friend zone has been my enemy since day one. I don't know how to get girls to like me, or "send signs" that I like them or whatever. It just never came natural to me, I just be myself and hope girls like me (which never works apparently :roll).

But I wouldn't stress over it dude. You're not alone -_- lol. Sophmore year was hell for me because all anyone cared about was their reputation and being cooler than everyone else. Girls at your age are brutal if you're not "cool". You literally might as well be an emotional punching bag. I'd say just wait until you at least get older and girls get more mature and stop worrying about how many friends a guy has. Some girls never learn until they're in their 20's and realize these so called "cool kids" usually end up fat and unemployed looking for jobs, but the smart ones will realize a good guy when they see one. Patience, as long as you keep trying in the future you'll find someone. You're only 15 :yes


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

NoLoveYet said:


> I sorta know how you feel but, i have "female friends" more than guy friends. Wish i had more guy friends. Friends PERIOD. And I Can Not Get OUT OF FRIEND ZONE! the thing is their not even really friends they just like being around me at school. Outside of school u wouldn't catch one person walking beside me.... I've always had no problem talking with girls its just the girls that i do like either don't want anything to do with me or think of me as the guy thats nice to me.
> 
> I hate the girls that say there are no good guys out there....EXCUSE ME. You Left us all in the friend zone! Like i've said, i don't care about a relationship, i'm a teenager, i'm not lookin for a relationship. i just want someone that i can talk to, i'd call them stupid and they'd call me toothpick or something more insulting and the next day we'd be all good (lol?), someone thats not afraid to get close to me,u know so i can hug them or kiss em closely and when i'm down they'd compliment me to make me feel better and actually mean what they said,mostly atleast.:roll


 this is exactly how i am, thought i was the only one, it comforts me that there are other people than me in the same boat:roll


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> EXACTLY. FINALLY SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS :lol. The dreaded friend zone has been my enemy since day one. I don't know how to get girls to like me, or "send signs" that I like them or whatever. It just never came natural to me, I just be myself and hope girls like me (which never works apparently :roll).
> 
> But I wouldn't stress over it dude. You're not alone -_- lol. Sophmore year was hell for me because all anyone cared about was their reputation and being cooler than everyone else. Girls at your age are brutal if you're not "cool". You literally might as well be an emotional punching bag. I'd say just wait until you at least get older and girls get more mature and stop worrying about how many friends a guy has. Some girls never learn until they're in their 20's and realize these so called "cool kids" usually end up fat and unemployed looking for jobs, but the smart ones will realize a good guy when they see one. Patience, as long as you keep trying in the future you'll find someone. You're only 15 :yes


 this is exactly how i am everyday. looks like all of us are in the same boat


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

montego said:


> it just sux so bad, highschool is a social nightmare


Try going to an all boys school, it does my head in the way I've never talked to a girl for so long and I'd probably be worse at talking to them than I already am. I doubt I'd have any more luck though. But I'm not exactly old so can't really complain (yet) just that how poor I am such situations with people makes me disappointed.


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

MY opinion. Take it for what you want: I begin......

**** these girlfriend threads. **** YOU if you feel obligated to get a girlfriend. AND **** society for making you feel like a loser for not having one.


I'm finished


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

According to my parents, i shouldn't date, not until i get into COLLEGE.


----------



## NeonSloaney (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a facebook status I made 10 minutes ago: "Cool story bro: when I was in year 7 I had a crush on this girl, Alinta. I would look at her in a goofy way, never getting any courage, and it was all innocent. Anyway, this other girl noticed and asked her out for me. INSTANT MORTIFICATION. She said yes too! Of course I did not feel like I was worth her, so I did not talk to her or do anything for a week, and she said it was over. Yes people, I have had a girlfriend for a week!"


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Me neither,and I never even tried cause I have 0 confidence and I think I'm not good enough for the girls I like


----------



## collegeguy84 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cant get a date for the life of me*

I am almost 29 years old, and I am in a desperate situation. I had a serious girlfriend for almost three years, but the relationship ended about 5 years ago. We continued to be close for the several years after that, but now she lives with her boyfriend and I never see her. Over the past year, I have finally been totally seperated from having contact with her, except for the occasional text , and I have been really putting a good honest effort in to go out and meet women. I have gone to many bars and parties over the past year, and I am not afraid at all to talk to girls, even the really attractive ones. However, I guess because I am such a nice guy who will do anything for anyone, and since girls always seem to only like *******s and jocks, I never get a date, EVER, and the few girls who DO have contact with me only regard me as the best friend type and nothing more. I am completely unable to get a date no matter how hard I try, and as I near ever closer to 30, I am feeling more and more uncomfortable with being this age and not ever getting a date and having no dating life whatsoever. I am really nice to everyone but no matter how hard I try i never have any luck at all. The thing that makes it even worse is that its not like Im just sitting at home feeling sorry for myself. I am GOING OUT to lots of places where women hang out and still never have any luck and always leave disapointed. Also, most girls think they're better then me and some wont even talk to me and ignore me. Sometimes I feel like I've come to a forced acceptance of my sad reality, but other times I feel horrible about it and wonder why most people I graduated with are married with 2 kids and I am in the situation I was in when I was 15! I am not even necessarily rushing to get into another serious relationship, Im just extremely frustrated and exasperated that I cant even get so much as a single date. Nothing I do ever seems to change this. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

collegeguy84 said:


> I am almost 29 years old, and I am in a desperate situation. I had a serious girlfriend for almost three years, but the relationship ended about 5 years ago. We continued to be close for the several years after that, but now she lives with her boyfriend and I never see her. Over the past year, I have finally been totally seperated from having contact with her, except for the occasional text , and I have been really putting a good honest effort in to go out and meet women. I have gone to many bars and parties over the past year, and I am not afraid at all to talk to girls, even the really attractive ones. However, I guess because I am such a nice guy who will do anything for anyone, and since girls always seem to only like *******s and jocks, I never get a date, EVER, and the few girls who DO have contact with me only regard me as the best friend type and nothing more. I am completely unable to get a date no matter how hard I try, and as I near ever closer to 30, I am feeling more and more uncomfortable with being this age and not ever getting a date and having no dating life whatsoever. I am really nice to everyone but no matter how hard I try i never have any luck at all. The thing that makes it even worse is that its not like Im just sitting at home feeling sorry for myself. I am GOING OUT to lots of places where women hang out and still never have any luck and always leave disapointed. Also, most girls think they're better then me and some wont even talk to me and ignore me. Sometimes I feel like I've come to a forced acceptance of my sad reality, but other times I feel horrible about it and wonder why most people I graduated with are married with 2 kids and I am in the situation I was in when I was 15! I am not even necessarily rushing to get into another serious relationship, Im just extremely frustrated and exasperated that I cant even get so much as a single date. Nothing I do ever seems to change this. Does anyone have any advice?


Do you actually, literally ask women out?


----------



## collegeguy84 (Mar 16, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Do you actually, literally ask women out?


Actually, its funny you mentioned that because I cant really remember the last time I did ask one out, and I guess I dont because they would surely say no.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

collegeguy84 said:


> Actually, its funny you mentioned that because I cant really remember the last time I did ask one out, and I guess I dont because they would surely say no.


Yet, you complain about not having a girlfriend but you never ask women out on dates. :no Don't assume they would say no.


----------



## collegeguy84 (Mar 16, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Yet, you complain about not having a girlfriend but you never ask women out on dates. :no Don't assume they would say no.


O, believe me ive asked them out. They ALWAYS say no


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

collegeguy84 said:


> O, believe me ive asked them out. They ALWAYS say no


Maybe it's the way you're asking them out.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I've never understood why so many guys here are so desperate for girlfriends.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

9mm said:


> I've never understood why so many guys here are so desperate for girlfriends.


I know right. People, you gotta be content with yourself first. Otherwise, you're just dragging all of your bull**** and spreading it to the other person.


----------



## collegeguy84 (Mar 16, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Maybe it's the way you're asking them out.


They only want *******s


----------



## collegeguy84 (Mar 16, 2013)

they dont go for nice guys im tryin to say


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Women hate mice guys.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Omg dude.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL you're 15 for ****s sake


----------



## Im Just A Guy (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude you will get a girlfriend, trust me. I promise on my life that there is someone in this world who is going to like you for you, and you can talk to them about anything and not get judged. It's going to happen man. I don't know if you're a religious person or not but you should start going to a youth group at a church. You will meet new people. Turn to god bro. Just be yourself whenever you're around people. I'll say this again. A GIRL IS GOING TO WALK IN YOUR LIFE AND YOU'RE GOING TO BE VERY HAPPY.


----------



## Camden (Mar 1, 2013)

collegeguy84 said:


> I am almost 29 years old, and I am in a desperate situation. I had a serious girlfriend for almost three years, but the relationship ended about 5 years ago. We continued to be close for the several years after that, but now she lives with her boyfriend and I never see her. Over the past year, I have finally been totally seperated from having contact with her, except for the occasional text , and I have been really putting a good honest effort in to go out and meet women. I have gone to many bars and parties over the past year, and I am not afraid at all to talk to girls, even the really attractive ones. However, I guess because I am such a nice guy who will do anything for anyone, and since girls always seem to only like *******s and jocks, I never get a date, EVER, and the few girls who DO have contact with me only regard me as the best friend type and nothing more. I am completely unable to get a date no matter how hard I try, and as I near ever closer to 30, I am feeling more and more uncomfortable with being this age and not ever getting a date and having no dating life whatsoever. I am really nice to everyone but no matter how hard I try i never have any luck at all. The thing that makes it even worse is that its not like Im just sitting at home feeling sorry for myself. I am GOING OUT to lots of places where women hang out and still never have any luck and always leave disapointed. Also, most girls think they're better then me and some wont even talk to me and ignore me. Sometimes I feel like I've come to a forced acceptance of my sad reality, but other times I feel horrible about it and wonder why most people I graduated with are married with 2 kids and I am in the situation I was in when I was 15! I am not even necessarily rushing to get into another serious relationship, Im just extremely frustrated and exasperated that I cant even get so much as a single date. Nothing I do ever seems to change this. Does anyone have any advice?


Since you've had a girlfriend before, you'll definitely find a new one. I wouldn't recommend meeting girls at parties/concerts/etc because they are most likely there for just some fun, not looking for a serious relationship. I understand how frustrated you must feel, I would try going to different places to meet a girl. If you're a really nice guy, the bar scene probably isn't your spot to meet a girl. Places I would try: art museum, library, coffee shop, apple store, book store. Go to places that you like, and you'll find a girl who you can easily relate to. Trust me, not all girls want an a*****e boyfriend, and if they do, you probably wouldn't want them to be your girlfriend. About not getting a date, do you ask girls out?// how so?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

ur 15... u have plenty of time...


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Keep optimistic, and don't fear rejection. You'll find someone eventually.


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

im 17 and I've had several girlfriends (none to fer' cereal) but trust me man. its not worth the hassel. (no offense to women and i dont mean to generalize) women are very picky around 15-17. they are always looking for Mr. Perfect. i would write more but its late and im tired


----------



## Orpheo (Feb 9, 2013)

Does it ever occur to guys that maybe women don't wear clothes for them? The cheerleader is not wearing a short skirt for you. She's wearing it for herself, or in this case, it's just her uniform.


----------



## collegeguy84 (Mar 16, 2013)

Camden said:


> Since you've had a girlfriend before, you'll definitely find a new one. I wouldn't recommend meeting girls at parties/concerts/etc because they are most likely there for just some fun, not looking for a serious relationship. I understand how frustrated you must feel, I would try going to different places to meet a girl. If you're a really nice guy, the bar scene probably isn't your spot to meet a girl. Places I would try: art museum, library, coffee shop, apple store, book store. Go to places that you like, and you'll find a girl who you can easily relate to. Trust me, not all girls want an a*****e boyfriend, and if they do, you probably wouldn't want them to be your girlfriend. About not getting a date, do you ask girls out?// how so?


Thank you very much for the great advice, I really appreciate the encouragement. I do ask girls if they want to hang out sometimes, but they always say no, or even worse, most of the time they blow me off or ditch me or lie about hanging out with me. Its always the same thing. I dont even make it to the first date.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know a few people have said it but... you are 15,a freshman in high school maybe?
When I was that age (until the end of high school pretty much) a lot of girlfriends/boyfriends were within the same group of people. If you're as lucky as I was not to have said group... your best luck will be finding a girl outside of school or one that goes to a different school. You still have plenty of time.. and I'm not just saying that, you really do!


----------



## jhonny248 (Feb 28, 2013)

I cant get one either...that's how pathetic I am


----------



## beki (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a 14 year old girl and I have the same problem... but at least you can talk to girls, when a guy even says hi to me I go into this sort of paralytic state where I can't speak at all


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> LOL you're 15 for ****s sake


Correction,15+american.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Keep optimistic, and don't fear rejection. You'll find someone eventually.


Oh really? And where is that someone? I am twenty nine years old without a girlfriend.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Jasmine Dragon said:


> Correction,15+american.


Correction: 17 (+ American I guess lol).

+He hasn't been online for 7 months and the thread itself is nearly two years old. I'm 15 on page 2.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Try going to an all boys school, it does my head in the way I've never talked to a girl for so long and I'd probably be worse at talking to them than I already am. I doubt I'd have any more luck though. But I'm not exactly old so can't really complain (yet) just that how poor I am such situations with people makes me disappointed.


It has not gotten any better. I'm still young though, I'm sure I'll find someone....


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

18 no girlfriend yet chill...


----------



## Danielle99 (Apr 24, 2013)

beki said:


> I'm a 14 year old girl and I have the same problem... but at least you can talk to girls, when a guy even says hi to me I go into this sort of paralytic state where I can't speak at all


I know exactly how you feel! I'm also a 14 year old girl and the same thing happens to me!


----------

